# Vacation: How would you feed your frogs?



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

I will be gone for about 10 days on vacation. I was wondering what people may have thought about this. The frogs are about 8 months old.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2006)

I chose A, cuase too many fruit flies in the enclosure can stress your frogs. Most fruitflies will escape anyway. Also if you have an well established tank, with springtails and other microfauna, the frogs will get along just fine without fruitflies. 
Leaving a fresh culture in the tank produces lots of carbon dioxide and can and has killed frogs in the past. If you still want to do it, use an old culture.
If you can, try to keep them cooler than usual to try and slow down their metabolism, but dont over do. You don't want to freezed them.
I would also reduce mistings if you have an automatic mister.

I hope I got a 100 on this test. :wink:

Sweet Avatar by the way!!!!


----------



## SLEDDER23 (Mar 17, 2005)

Just went through this myself. I fattened them up before I left w/more often feedings and some extra termites. then I put in a 10 day old culture when I left. On the culture, I cut a 1" hole in the lid and covered that with plastic mesh. I put the culture on it's side, I think if you put it upright with the hole on top, you would run the risk of having too many FFs out at once. Mine were fatter when I got back.

Good luck, and enjoy your time away.


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

Whenever I'm gone longer than 4 days I always will make up some mini-cultures in 4oz containers. I cut a big whole in the lid and put in some of that rigid mesh so the flys can get out, but the frogs can't get in. I will make these up about 7 days before I leave. I always come back to fat, happy frogs. 

Here's a shot of one of the mini-cultures


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

10 days is a good length of time, and IMO - only poll option C is a viable solution. (didn't read the third option fully the first time)

Have you tried to find someone who can check in on your frogs? Alot can happen over 10 days. Having someone to feed and mist, and check on temps would be very important.


----------



## Alfy111 (Aug 6, 2005)

I was just down in arizona and las vegas for 11 days and what I did was I established 2 full sized cultures about a week before I was gone and then I fed regular up until this last day when I put the two cultures inside the tank and used a mesh bag to cover each culture. I put the light on a timer and made sure the water feature inside had a lot of water and the water was running. When I came home everything was fine and the frogs were still eating from the cultures. THere were flies and maggots all over the mesh that the frogs were lapping up. Your frogs will be fine.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

If I were gone for 10 days I would opt to put a culture in the tank. The size of the culture would depend on the size of the tank. My 75g would get a regular sized culture while my smaller tanks would get smaller cultures. I'd also use Hydei as opposed to Melangasters because they're production peak is longer so it would actually span the whole 10 day interval. I also wouldn't use a freshly setup culture but one that is almost ready to produce. 

So I guess the closest option is C, but I'm not really fond of the wording, "freshly" being the big one. 

If you tank is stable, then temps shouldn't be a problem. As for misting, there are affordable ways of setting up an automated misting system, but if the tank has a water feature, I wouldn't worry about humidity.


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

Springtail refugiums are a good way to go (for pums & thumbs), but I would still add a fly culture along with it. I agree it is definately a good idea to leave the culture on their side.


----------



## supersaint71 (Aug 14, 2005)

I feed them up before I go then leave tubs of flies with tiny amounts of fruit in them beside the tank and arrange for someone to pop in and throw the flies in. They can also check on temperature and general health..


----------



## VTHokie (Jun 28, 2005)

Those mini cultures are the way to go I think. My dad has used that method before and he was gone for 2 weeks and there were still flies when he came back. I have not had to do this yet since I just get someone to stop in every couple of days.


----------



## racer69 (May 24, 2006)

I haven't gone on vacation yet while having frog, but I will probably use the new culture method.


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

Just got back today. I used a 2 week old culture, and the frogs are looking chubby and happy.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Here's an idea (which I hope to try):

Get a bathtub stopper and drill a hole through it with a holesaw. Get some PVC pipe and slip through. Get an EDs Flymeat container and put it on. Have the pipe connect to the tank. At the end of the pipe, put a dish of fruit to attract the flies. 

Put it ontop an air pump, and have it on a digital timer so it'll go on long enough to vibrate and stir up the flies. The point is that the vibrations will stir the flies up, they crawl to the top, and eventually find the other end of the pipe and stay around the fruit. Dinner is served.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2006)

i have my friend feed them for me, i guess i lucked out


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

The last time I went on vacation my friend and me carried my 20 gallon tall from the room I had it in,down a flight of stairs :shock: into the back of my jeep and over to his house. Bringing it back to my house we nearly dropped it in my driveway!! I think next time I`ll leave a culture in the tank while I`m away :wink: John


----------

